# Jails and network bridging



## Haeroy (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi

I'm currently considering about using FreeBSD for my personal server. But before that I want to be sure that I can do one thing :

I want to bridge a container on my network card with a custom MAC. (The idea is to give them a public IP in the end if needed)
Can this be done with FreeBSD Jails ?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2015)

No need to bridge anything, just assign the jail the same interface as the host and give it an IP address.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, you don't need to give a custom MAC address to assign multiple addresses to the same interface.  Just assign them.  They can be assigned at jail creation time or in advance by setting an alias in rc.conf(5) (search for "alias").


----------

